# Jagpondro



## Yasser (Jun 8, 2008)

Bookmark it for future use, if interested...unless you are one of "them".
www.jagpondro.com

Your favorite hybridizing Yank,

Yasser


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 8, 2008)

who would them be?


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol, them would b them....... I have book marked....... Can't wait to see what will come out...... cheers

G/B......


----------



## Retic (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful snake Yasser, good luck with them.


----------



## sengir (Jun 8, 2008)

Them would be the people against cross breeding of different snake species.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jun 8, 2008)

bookmarked.

do you know how soon is soon?


Will


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 8, 2008)

Done...Ditto what Boa said! Some more stunners Yasser, you can see which species trait it inherits....pretty damn cute!!

It'll be interesting how many of "them" will have a look...lmao


----------



## snakelvr (Jun 8, 2008)

OOOOHHHH!!!!!!!!!! I SO WANT ONE!!!!
It is soooo gorgeous!!!!
I really REALLY want one!!!
Show us more!!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 8, 2008)

"them"..?
come on......fill in!


----------



## -Peter (Jun 8, 2008)

"Them", its USA mindset. With us or against. Basically if you dont agree you are the enemy. No grey area, no non committment.


----------



## itbites (Jun 8, 2008)

*thankgod I Live In Australia! ...*


----------



## Retic (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah absolutely, it's not like the 'for' and 'against' would be like that here :lol:



-Peter said:


> "Them", its USA mindset. With us or against. Basically if you dont agree you are the enemy. No grey area, no non committment.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 8, 2008)

-Peter... thankyou!

i like us too!...lol


----------



## BT (Jun 8, 2008)

cough


----------



## amazonian (Jun 8, 2008)

-Peter said:


> "Them", its USA mindset. With us or against. Basically if you dont agree you are the enemy. No grey area, no non committment.


 
"Them" is an Australian mindset also.
With us or against us. basically if you don't agree you are the enemy. No grey area, no non committment.

The whole pure vs hybrid debate. Got to love it.


----------



## Retic (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely right, it's quite obvious it has nothing to do with where you are from the feelings are just as strong, just look at some of the threads on here.


----------



## ravensgait (Jun 8, 2008)

Well Yasser could have left that part out but I can understand how he feels. You think Anti cross breeding and Anti Hybrid threads get heated here you should see some that we've been involved in on other forums lol.


For those that don't know the animal he posted is a 75% Carpet, Carpondro X Jag or Jagpondro, Yasser hatched out a number of them not to long ago.. Randy


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 8, 2008)

i personally recon they look super cool. and if thats why u buy ur snakes to look at, then why not have one like that i would love to look at that. still recond the gtp and jag look good as they naturally are, but that is a very cool mix


----------



## Jason (Jun 8, 2008)

saved. look forward to it mate. im sure there will be some stunners!


----------



## Khagan (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Yasser (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the more civil responses guys.

And "them" is in reference to those who ignorantly bash hybrids. Not Aussie or American. 

BTW, if you guys give Americans the oh, so lovely term of "Yank", what can I call you guys besides "Aussies". Is there an Australian counterpart? 

-Yasser


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 10, 2008)

> BTW, if you guys give Americans the oh, so lovely term of "Yank", what can I call you guys besides "Aussies". Is there an Australian counterpart?



The only thing that comes to mind is "Skippy" Or "Skip"


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 10, 2008)

Why not be polite and call Ozzies "mate"


----------



## Yasser (Jun 10, 2008)

Well why not be polite and not refer to Americans as Yanks?


----------



## liasis (Jun 10, 2008)

imo cross breeding is wrong because all it takes is one idiot to do it just cuas ehe wants to make a quick dollar then selling them as pure breds then the maket get flooded (overtime) with cross bred crap and no one will know whats what


----------



## itbites (Jun 10, 2008)

*That snake looks horrible!!!! it's a real shame to see such a bitza! Just how many different species are you playing god with in that thing...:shock: SAY NO TO HYBRIDS! ...Yes i'm "one of them!"*


----------



## Yasser (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, cross me off that list. 
The last thing I am going to do with these is make a quick buck. Every last one of them is going to stay here. 

-Yasser


----------



## itbites (Jun 10, 2008)

*Yasser why do you feel the need mix different species that obviously don't belong together...Also what health implications are involved with these mixed bags of lollies lol. Have you done any studies into this? mixing 2,3,4,5 diff species from totally different ranges imo would have to have its' implications...I would rather a pure gtp or even coastal for that matter over a "jagpondro" from unknown origins*


----------



## Retic (Jun 10, 2008)

But why even bother argueing about it ? You don't like them which is fine, Yasser and many others do like them.


----------



## itbites (Jun 10, 2008)

*Not argueing boa.. it's a valid question! *


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 10, 2008)

sengir said:


> Them would be the people against cross breeding of different snake species.



That would be me.
Why mix things up when what you already have is beautiful and interesting?

So glad Yasser that you're from the states, and not on home turf.


----------



## Retic (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm truly amazed how many people think this is only happening 'over there'


----------



## itbites (Jun 10, 2008)

*No boa we don't think it's only happening ova there i'm not naive...but I do believe because it's legal over there for them to breed what ever they like then theres alot more of it going on there than here...and even those that do crossbreed here aren't game to show off about it like it's a great idea it's illegal here for a reason *


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well it's actually on "illegal" in SOME states, not all. It's just highly frowned upon!


----------



## Retic (Jun 10, 2008)

The illegality just forces it underground, it does nothing to stop it.


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 10, 2008)

boa said:


> I'm truly amazed how many people think this is only happening 'over there'



So what are you admitting to then?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 10, 2008)

Yasser said:


> Well why not be polite and not refer to Americans as Yanks?



Hey Yasser

That is exactly what I mean.

Afterall we all like our animals - why not just enjoy the animals for what they are ie, beautiful creatures and not be "us and them"

An explanation of Ozzie sense of humor. - It is very strange/odd sometimes even to purebred Ozzies like me.

We live with it and are used to it. I am sure the term yank is not meant to be offensive.

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Retic (Jun 10, 2008)

If you want to be put on the list for Carpondros or Dipondros or even Wopondros just send me a deposit and I'll put you straight to the top. 



Tatelina said:


> So what are you admitting to then?


----------



## itbites (Jun 10, 2008)

boa said:


> If you want to be put on the list for Carpondros or Dipondros or even Wopondros just send me a deposit and I'll put you straight to the top.


 

*oh lord...*


----------



## herptrader (Jun 10, 2008)

Once non Australian's come here they quickly work out that the Australian language is a quirky crossbreed/hybridisation/cross fertilisation/abomination of English co evolved with a laid back way of life.

Once you have explained terms like Pom, Yank, Dago, etc. bemusement is sometimes the response.

Then you explain the terms Chippy, Sparky etc. and ask them what we would refer to Plumbers are they are more bemused and tend to give in and cope, well usually cope, with the fact that you have given them a nick name that ends in "EE" unless of course their name already ends with an "EE" sound and their nick name has ended up ending in "AZZA".

When I first met my now dead Canadian father in law, who spent too much time with Aussies during the war, he said "Please to meet you, you old bastard!". The assembled Canadians jaws dropped but I understood the term of endearment!



Bredlislave said:


> Hey Yasser
> 
> That is exactly what I mean.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retic (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry wasn't there anything on the list that appeals to you ? I have a fully stocked laboratory and no doubt can create anything your heart desires. 



itbites said:


> *oh lord...*


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 10, 2008)

"Bashes head against wall" Don't look at the thread if you can't restrain yourselves kiddies. 
Boa can you put me down for a DRONGO, oh, don't worry their easy to find here...:lol:

Here we go, off on another "boring" tangent, which ruins another interesting thread!


----------



## Retic (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah no problem, I hope to breed my Drongos and Eejits this season.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 10, 2008)

Lmao...


----------



## Hickson (Jun 10, 2008)

This thread is promoting a specific hybrid. The originator did not start the thread to canvas for opinions, just to show off a spectacular animal.

If you don't like hybrids/intergrades then don't post in this thread. In fact, don't even read it. look at something else.

The same goes for cat threads.

Hix.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 10, 2008)

Here Here!! lol


----------



## Australis (Jun 10, 2008)

... promotion alright.


----------



## hawktime (Jun 10, 2008)

Arent they all Morelia?

There more simmilar to each other compared to a 6ft 5" bronzed Aussie breeding with a 4ft11" China !!!!!! 
Talk about mixing up localitys !!!!
Great looking snakes btw.
:lol:


----------



## Australis (Jun 10, 2008)

hawktime said:


> Arent they all Morelia?
> 
> There more simmilar to each other compared to a 6ft 5" bronzed Aussie breeding with a 4ft11" China !!!!!!
> Talk about mixing up localitys !!!!
> ...



Do you know the difference between genus and species?


----------



## ravensgait (Jun 10, 2008)

Australis said:


> Do you know the difference between genus and species?


 
Yep but then again who decides which is which ? yeah some person just picked this and that. Heck My little male Boki Chondro sure does like the Carpet girls, for a wild caught animal he sure is amorous I think he'd breed anything that would hold still for him(must be why the cat doesn't go near him) so I guess he doesn't understand the difference in those words..

Boa,, interested in any trades for some of my Boelen Balls ? That male Boeleni sure found the Ball Python girls attractive.  Randy


----------



## hawktime (Jun 10, 2008)

Australis,
No i dont know the difference but i will look it up.
But i thought everyone was saying crossbreading species, not genus.


----------



## Australis (Jun 10, 2008)

hawktime said:


> Australis,
> No i dont know the difference but i will look it up.
> But i thought everyone was saying crossbreading species, not genus.



Everyone was (except for some joked combos)...

Your comparison to human races wasn't too flash...
But you were only having a laugh so i really shouldn't 
of bothered commenting.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 10, 2008)

Why must people ruin threads like this?

Those are some great animals, can't wait to see more.


----------



## NickM (Jun 10, 2008)

For those that are interested as i dont think its been mentioned yet, The "jagpondros" are actually a cross of 4 seperate species and sub-species.

The Breakdown I believe is : 12.5% Diamond python
37.5% Coastal carpet
25% GTP (Biak I believe)
25% Irian Jaya carpet python

Yasser can correct me if Im wrong.

My opinions on hybrids are well known, just though some may be curious as to the ingredients.

Nick


----------



## snakelvr (Jun 10, 2008)

Why does everybody have to pounce on 'hybrid' threads and start attacking like a pack of wolves?? :evil:
If you do not like them, then say nothing & move onto something else. There is always someone out there who doesn't like one thing or another. Let the people who do enjoy them do just that - enjoy them. 
Yasser - you have bred some exceptionally beautiful animals - Congratulations 




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
:lol: If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all!! (Thumper) :lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 10, 2008)

hawktime said:


> Arent they all Morelia?
> 
> There more simmilar to each other compared to a 6ft 5" bronzed Aussie breeding with a 4ft11" China !!!!!!
> Talk about mixing up localitys !!!!
> ...





yeah man there all morelia!! same genus

at this present moment in time

oh and that snake is an ugly hybrid,but different suppose


----------



## Retic (Jun 10, 2008)

Exactly right, it's a beautiful snake so just enjoy it for what it is and if you don't like it don't read the thread and leave the inevitable negative comments to yourself. 



snakelvr said:


> Why does everybody have to pounce on 'hybrid' threads and start attacking like a pack of wolves?? :evil:
> If you do not like them, then say nothing & move onto something else. There is always someone out there who doesn't like one thing or another. Let the people who do enjoy them do just that - enjoy them.
> Yasser - you have bred some exceptionally beautiful animals - Congratulations
> 
> ...


----------



## oddball (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, that's a pretty Python. 
I always find it interesting to see the cross-breeding overseas, you guys manage to get some striking colours and patterns! 
I was wondering though, what's their temprament like? I know when you breed some dogs together the offspring is insane, does this happen with pythons too? Are there any behavioural side-effects or novelties?

And on the debate... I think it might be a little late to tell this guy it's a bad idea, considering it looks like he's been doing it for a few generations now.
It's not like we can controll what goes on in the states anyway, and they can't legally bring the snakes down here.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 11, 2008)

oddball said:


> Wow, that's a pretty Python.
> I always find it interesting to see the cross-breeding overseas, you guys manage to get some striking colours and patterns!
> I was wondering though, what's their temprament like? I know when you breed some dogs together the offspring is insane, does this happen with pythons too? Are there any behavioural side-effects or novelties?
> 
> ...



There have not been any studies so far that show temperament is an inheritable trait in snakes.


----------



## Yasser (Jun 11, 2008)

> I think it might be a little late to tell this guy it's a bad idea, considering it looks like he's been doing it for a few generations now.


 
Actually, this is one of my first crossings. I used to be a purist for many years but my thoughts evolved and beliefs changed. But I do plan to breed more most certainly. 
I have been breeding snakes for more than ahlf my life and I am still open to any idea, not signing off anything as written in stone. Life is too short and I have gotten over the fact that my US collection of Aussie Morelia, hybrid and pure, will never impact wild populations of Morelia. So I sleep well. 

And Waru, does it take a "study" for temperament to be inheritable? 
Over here in the USA, it has been widely shown that selective breeding of Antaresia that feed on mice straight off will produce more and more of the same. That's close enough to temperament in behavior studies to make me wonder. It's all about instinctive/ propensity actions. And they can be exaggerated I am sure. 

Perching Blackheads anyone? Terrestrial GTPs? 
Maybe this is just another wild fantasy of mine or maybe I am merely a little more open minded to the wonders of Mother Nature and the ways she breaks the rules us humans have made.

-Yasser


----------



## oddball (Jun 11, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> There have not been any studies so far that show temperament is an inheritable trait in snakes.


 
Thanks Waruikazi!  I remember being told to steer clear of snakes like jungle pythons when I was deciding on my first snake, and figured that if the whole species was known to be feisty they must inherit snappy-ness. 
They must just get a bad rap .

I'm still curious about behaviours though, like how you find green tree pythons have that way of looping themselves over and over a branch, or BHPs coiling into a circle. I've never seen my mac do either of those, so I wonder if they would be an inheritible thing?
And what would happen if you crossed serveral snakes with specific behaviours.

It's not really important, I just thought of it and am now all curious, i'd never really given much thought about what happened to the snakes themselves when they get crossed.


----------



## ravensgait (Jun 11, 2008)

O B ,, Seems that some jungles are known to be that way but others are pretty easy going, just as most Bredli are pretty easy going but you'll come across a real demon now and then. I don't think snakes are all that different then other animals IE if you breed for certain traits such as temperament you can get at least some of what you want. 

I think that at some time or other all snakes do some odd things.. Your comment about Chondro's made me remember this photo. Randy


----------



## Retic (Jun 11, 2008)

Randy, yes most Morelia will coil like that it's just that Greens being mostly arboreal are more well known for doing it.


----------



## oddball (Jun 11, 2008)

Randy, thanks for that! It's good to know there isn't really a 'nasty' python!
I pick my snakes for pets so temperament comes before pretties, but I was still a bit sad when they told me that jungles are mean because they are SO beautiful. 

And that is an awesome photo! I hope you don't mind, but I've nabbed it for my desktop at work.

So snakes learn from each other? Or do they just find it more comfortable to do the stuff their species is known for?

I wonder if I set up a rung like that in my enclosure, would my spotted python try it? He can climb very well on his branches but has never sat like that, and I think it's adorable.
So there is no inherited behaviours either?

I need to kidnap David Attenbourourgh and make him live under my bed and teach me everything he knows about animals.


----------



## oddball (Jun 11, 2008)

Yasser said:


> Actually, this is one of my first crossings. I used to be a purist for many years but my thoughts evolved and beliefs changed. But I do plan to breed more most certainly.
> I have been breeding snakes for more than ahlf my life and I am still open to any idea, not signing off anything as written in stone.
> Life is too short and I have gotten over the fact that my US collection of Aussie Morelia, hybrid and pure, will never impact wild populations of Morelia. So I sleep well.


 
Whoops! My bad, I assumed you had bred it's parents too! Sorry dude! But the statement still stands, you can see the snake in the picture. What's done is done, and no amount of arguing is going to change it.

And hybrids would be one of the least of my worries should an overseas morelia manage to make it's way into the native population. I'd be more worried about contagious diseases the population may not have been exposed to before, which could wipe out many of our lovely wild snakes, or anything which feeds of that particular snake, or even unrelated species in the ecosystem.

But I think that's one of the reasons its illegal to import.

And you never answered me, have you noticed any unusual habits from your 4 way hybrid? And what is her/his temprament?


----------



## ravensgait (Jun 12, 2008)

O D , no problem with using the photo. One thing about that photo (they were just put together for the photo) is that the cage is set up for a Chondro so the bredli to find a comfortable Temp had to climb up and perch.. I've seen My Tanimbars, Coastal's and some others perch like Chondro's and Emeralds which are even more arboreal than Chondro's they both perch the same way. An Emerald




Even Jungles will perch like that, this one was all nice and snug till the paper was hung which pissed it off lol




This Amazon Tree Boa seems to have it worked out




But is seems even snakes cheat, she is that kind of girl




As far as Carpondro's and the way they act some seem to take after their Chondro parent and are more arboreal others more like their carpet parent.. The one Yasser posted is 75% carpet so I imagine even more like a carpet. There have been a number of different crosses and hybrids bred and they don't seem to have any identity problems.. Randy


----------



## bubbaloush (Jun 12, 2008)

its an ugly little mongrel


----------



## bubbaloush (Jun 12, 2008)

the jagpondro that is


----------



## oddball (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Randy,
All those photos are lovely! You make me want a boa!
So perching like that is more of a habit that the arboreal snakes have, because we make their enclosures to mimic living in branches, and other snakes can, but they just don't really get the chance to, or feel the need to because we make their enclosures more like living on the ground...? That makes sense.

Thanks heaps for all the help dude! I'm still new to herps, but I'm trying hard to find out as much as I can about them, even the ones I can't have in australia. I don't like being ignorant! So thanks again for the help!


----------



## Yasser (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Bubba....Hug and kisses, sweetcheeks! 

Are you guys actually going out of your way to say these things? 
I am flattered! 
Here's another 75% Carpet normal Jag sibling.....




Sure is an ugly bugger huh? 

Regardless of your opinion, I am having a blast with these. I haven't felt this kind of rush from a snake breeding in a few years. It's a nice warm fuzzy feeling.

-Yasser


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't believe that snakes inherit either temperament or characteristics (such as how they act on a stick).

Snakes change depending on what they're presented with. Also, snakes are built to suit particular things. For example, green tree pythons are thin, light and have extremely prehensile tails. Thus, it is easy to realise they are built for the trees, and are rather unsuitable for the ground. Or that, not unsuitable, just not meant to be on the ground. They are certainly capable to moving on the ground.

Black headeds or womas, on the other hand, are thick and heavy-bodied, and don't have prehensile tails. Same with any of the Antaresia group. Thus, these snakes are not suitable for trees, and it is uncommon to see any of them in trees. In fact, I've never seen a woma up high (except for one, but that was _extremely_ uncomfortable and had to come down quickly), and I've never seen any of the Antaresia in a tree in the wild. I've seen one black-headed in a tree, and that tree was very thick with no relatively thin branches. It was sitting in a burrow and had it's head out in the sun.

Any of the Morelia group have prehensile tails, and thus, can and will be found in trees. They often take the "gtp" position, because that's a very stable way of sitting on a thin branch that they would other wise fall off.

In reference to the other point, how _can_ it be proved that temperament is inherited? Almost all snakes will be snappy when they're young, and will grow out of this stage. It's nature versus nurture. I serial killer isn't born a serial killer. That person would have been brought up in a way that effects them so.

It's the same for snakes. If a snake has been handled roughly and provoked since it was a hatchling, then it will be aggressive. If a snake has been handled gently, and left alone when it wants to be alone, etc, then it will not be aggressive. I've made a post like this before. Everything is instinct based, but snakes react in different ways depending on the situation they have been placed in. 

Hope that wasn't too confusing.

~ notechistiger.


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2008)

Yasser, another beaufitul snake, so what if some don't like them it's no big deal. It's better to say nothing than just post a silly comment but not everyone thinks like that. The main thing is that YOU like them and quite obviously plenty of others too.


----------



## ravensgait (Jun 12, 2008)

Note I'd have to disagree with you. The only two snakes in the world who consistently perch that way are Emeralds and Chondro's and they perch that way because they are programed to do that. A good example is the Amazon tree boa who if anything is built more for the trees than a chondro yet they seldom perch like the Emeralds and Chondro's

Yasser mentioned something that is very true.. Picking babies from a clutch that start well on Rats and their babies tend to be the same way. Picking animals that are less nippy and breeding them produces babies that are the same way. Heck in Captive breeding we do these things without really thinking about it.. Animals that are high strung and difficult to keep don't thrive and produce well where animals that are calmer and easier going are more suited to captivity and pass what they are to their get . I could go on but hope you see what I'm saying here.. Randy


----------



## ravensgait (Jun 12, 2008)

Yasser that is one bug fugly little Cretan , I'll take two !! 

I wonder how many of those who have posted negatively about these guys would have said something different if you had just posted photos and failed to say just what they were LOL.. Randy


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah I have said that before, if someone posted a photo of a 'new' species just discovered in the deepest darkest Amazon everyone would be oohing and aahing about it.


----------



## cement (Jun 12, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> Yasser that is one bug fugly little Cretan , I'll take two !!
> 
> I wonder how many of those who have posted negatively about these guys would have said something different if you had just posted photos and failed to say just what they were LOL.. Randy


 
Yeah, probably no-one, because they look just like what they are.......Hybrid.


----------



## thepythonpit (Jun 12, 2008)

love your work man keep it up , i cant wait to start my own little X breed family ......
your work has inspired me heaps .


----------



## Ranch Hand (Jun 12, 2008)

Great looking snake!


----------



## bubbaloush (Jun 12, 2008)

im not hating on that snake as i love all snakes i just dont think that jagpondro thing is that pretty. and i dont like cross breeding if i saw a crossbreed snake i found attractive i would say so. do you have photos of the other siblings? that last photo looks a lot more attractive than the first. and if your allowed to do that in the states then i cant hate on ya for that but i still dont like it but hey thats none of my bizz


----------



## bubbaloush (Jun 12, 2008)

im interested to look but i would hate all our aussie snakes over here to get hybridalised


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I would think everyone would hate to see all our snakes hybridised but equally so would everyone else in every other country. Hybridisers are very much the minority anywhere.


----------



## Owzi (Jun 12, 2008)

Yasser said:


> Well why not be polite and not refer to Americans as Yanks?



Yasser, the only person who refered to you as a Yank in this thread was yourself, no need to cry to other people about something i called you ages ago. Didnt realise it was that offensive. Im proud to be a 'skip', so feel free to thow that my way.

Just so you know, theres different forums here that you can post your threads in, i think 'exotics/other reptiles' would have been more appropriate than 'australian snakes' for this one.

Happy to help
Owzi


----------



## cement (Jun 12, 2008)

The poor old seppos. lets all get together and throw a few pigs ears down the old motor boat. Then we all be good old china plates,eh.


----------



## Retic (Jun 13, 2008)

What's with all the Cockney rhyming slang ?


----------



## Yasser (Jun 13, 2008)

A Yank is a northern American. I am not a Northern American. Here's Yanks are northern Americans I am a southern American. Regardless, I finf it offensive anytime I am referred to as something I am not. I am not a Yank, I am an American. So I will not resort to using any names...I'll call you an Aussie. 
And if a couple of weeks ago is "ages ago" to you, I must be a very old man. 
I am simply just finding there are quite a few Aussies who lack tact and lack an open mind. 
But then again, I see that everywhere. 
If anything, hybrids make it so that pure specimens are more of a commodity, right?:shock:

-Yasser


----------



## Owzi (Jun 13, 2008)

boa said:


> What's with all the Cockney rhyming slang ?



Cement just wants to get together & have a few frothies & sort it all out, good on him.


----------



## Jason (Jun 13, 2008)

yasser when can we expect to see your site up and running? have you paired up and jungle jag x chondros yet? would be a very nive yellow animals imo...would definatly be interesting!


----------



## Yasser (Jun 14, 2008)

Hason,
Jagpondro.com will be slowly worked on as pics and time permit. 
I hope to have some new pics and text up very soon. 
And sorry but out of 200 or so Morelia we keep, not a single one is a Jungle. We just don't like them enough. Next year, we may try to use another male Jaguar with the same Caprondro female. Perhaps we'll go with 50% Bredls Jaguar or a 50% IJ Jaguar just for giggles and see what happens. I would expect an IJ or Bredls Jag to produce brighter Jagpondros and brighter Sibling carpondros more than likely consdering the D X C Jaguar who fathered this Jagpondro clutch was part of a "Dark Jag" project I had begun working on. 

-Yasser


----------



## pete12 (Jun 14, 2008)

:shock: :shock: i dont like it simply because you crossing two beautiful species to make some crack pot *****


----------



## ravensgait (Jun 14, 2008)

Pete LOL that's a reason maybe not a good one but a reason.. Randy


----------



## SunRiseReptiles (Jun 14, 2008)

Yasser, well done mate!!! Can´t wait to breed them here as well. Very interesting to see how they develop when ageing. Keep us update and don´t bother all the negative arguments. I know very well how short minded some people can react!

Cheers Mark


----------

